# Wanting a turbo kit for the GA



## sparky7474 (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey guy I have a couple of question.... One .... Is there a turbo kit that you can buy or order perferably with the HS turbo packaged with it. Second question is... I m from Banning calfornia and I and looking for a group of guy or people I can get with so we can talk shop or give me some pointers since I am new. If anyone can help let me know thanks !

Sparky


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I am not sure what you are asking as the Hot Shot kit is pretty darn complete. As far as wanting to meet others in your area please check out the forum for your region, you should have no trouble finding some others around you willing to talk shop. 

The other thing I would like to point out is that if you are thinking of going turbo you should do a lot of research in terms of how a turbo kit orks and the different components and how they interact. That is unless you can afford to drop your car off and let someone else figure it all out. 

Good luck.


----------

